# X-Trail Holiday 2005



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Since I have been blessed with a new child at this special time of year I wanted to start this thread for all of our wishes for the 2005 Holiday Season.

It has been a pleasure having this X-trail Forum as an area not only to learn from other people and share experiences about our X-trail but also the friendships that we have made as well.

It has been a wonderful experience with all of you and I wanted to send my wishes to each of you and your families for the Holdiay Season and to have a Happy, Healthy and Safe New Year.

We all come from different backgrounds, races and religions and while I live in Canada we have have many different cultures that we must all embrace and experience as this makes us each better as individuals. The world we live in is changing and while there are problems they can be overcome if we would all just recpect and learn from one another as we are doing here in this Forum.

It does not matter if your Muslim, Jewish, Protestant, Christian or any other religion. We are all human beings that have to share this world and we can only do this by learning and respecting each other, and our cultures. 

I wish you the best and that you and your familes are safe and happy for the Holidays and thank you to everyone for what you have given to me through this forum.

Stephen


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Such Wisdom !
Stephen, 
these are very well chosen words which at this point is only very easy for me to say that I share your ideas as well...

I would wish that all people I encounter met your ideas... It would make it for a better place.

Happy time of year to all and the best for the coming new year.

Marc.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Here, Here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Merry Cristmas everybody !!!


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

All the best to everyone this Holiday Season.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

merry christmas to all :givebeer:


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes I wish all of you health and happiness now and in the new year!!

Cheers,

Chris :cheers:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Greetings and best wishes from the warmest xmas and new year to those of you with a white and cold one 

May 2006 bring more bling to shine our exy's and light-up the universe. hehehe


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Merry Christmas to all of you guys, that 2006 bring you what you expected.

Why I've being out for so long time: I'm building my house & I'm an obsessive about details, so I've being there for almost all my time, I've partially ended, so I guess I'll have more time to read & post.

I'll post pics later.


----------

